#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [遊戲] 群龍默示錄─奧賽拉的天空

## 玄音曈狼

咳咳，那個，各位龍龍們好啊，咱想在這裡"再次"宣揚還有尋找同好一下w

這是一款經典的3D線上遊戲，名字就叫做《群龍默示錄‧Dragon's Prophet》，遊戲故事背景主要是在描述：這世界，是由上古之龍所開創，而上古芝龍即將死之際，將自己的血分散至各處，創造了自己的龍族後裔。而玩家自己，是一種被稱為"奧賽拉"的人類，他們能夠擁有與龍類共鳴的能力，進而達到兩者和一，而遊戲的內容就是以這個為框架去做出來的各種故事。

好啦，先來曬曬遊戲圖：

這是自家主角

噢噢不小心賣了一下肉w

這個遊戲的畫面製作的很精細，是屬於歐美遊戲的創作，很像另一款3D單機遊戲"上古卷軸"，裡面除了打打怪做作任務之外，還能購買地蓋屬於自己的房子，購置自己的家具，而遊戲途中，都會有所謂的"公眾任務"，集結路人玩家的力量去完成它，還有所謂的"龍戰"，就是騎著龍打仗，很不錯吧。



裏頭有四種職業可以選擇：龍血鬥士(近戰戰士)、龍影遊俠(遠程鬥士)、龍諭使徒(近戰法師)、龍息術士(遠程法師)

咱的使徒




咱的術士







嗯哼，因為咱比較偏好法術攻擊，所以咱沒有物理攻擊的(搔頭)，想要了解的話就請各位龍龍們去看看吧！

而，各個職業的技能都是很獨立的，職業的技能都是以"接技"、"接續按鍵"的方式去做攻擊，而不是一個按鍵就華華麗麗的施放完一整個絕招，配合技能的交互接續，就能自由地發揮屬於你自己風格的最大力量！

來囉來囉，這款遊戲的重點：「龍寵」。剛剛有提到，咱們是能夠與龍類共鳴的奧賽拉人，自然的能夠與各種龍類簽訂契約。

裡面的龍種，基本的有六種：

地上優勢：

重龍科


掠龍科


奔龍科


水中優勢：

滄龍科




空中優勢：

飛龍科：








翔龍科






以上就是群龍默示錄裡常見的龍種科，隨著區域等級的不同會有不同的樣貌，還會有專屬副本裡的樣種，也有是屬於獨一性的地圖小王種。

說到王，BOSS除了壞人NPC之外，就是所謂的古龍「元龍科」種的，這種科種的龍類，不是大BOSS，就是獨一無二性的，又非常強悍。屬於副本BOSS裡的元龍科種是不能共鳴的，因為太強大了(？)，而獨一無二在地圖裡的，我們稱呼那些元龍科的龍種為「巡迴龍」在整張大地圖內到處飛，要找到他很難，他的實力也非常強悍。

元龍科：









嗯哼，總之特殊龍種我們就都歸類的元龍科去，若沒有實力，就只好請遠觀而不可褻玩了


好啦，到這裡就差不多了，先附上網址：http://tw.dragonsprophet.com/

這裡提醒大家：因為是3D，動作精細，請先詳細比對完自家電腦的能力之後再來玩吧！ 等各位喔~(搖尾)

----------


## 沄详

我高三的時候有跟同學一起玩了一下
國產的感覺非常棒
畫面細緻 背景音樂也很好聽
最重要的還是龍為背景
馴服的這個功能真的太心阿
不過升大學就沒有完了
不知道現在遊戲變得如何
想當年抓了一隻稀有的綠色龍
他真的超級可愛的～

----------


## 玄音曈狼

嗯嗚！！

不過現在因為有更多的遊戲崛起，玩這個遊戲的就變少了OwO""

現在路人玩家變少之後公眾任務就又點難解了XP，所以要來宣傳宣傳(？

----------


## 沄详

真的是不錯玩
不過當時是跟 同學/朋友 一以玩
才玩得下去
因為不喜歡砸錢的我後期要單槍匹馬的去廝殺...
所以很能理解瞳的心情
如果能找到一定數量的會員一起玩
可能會考慮回去
另外我找到圖檔了



來秀一下 可愛的小綠龍
主要是陪伴我戰鬥的夥伴
他騎起來真的很舒服 (毫無根據..
而且很可愛 (說過了..
至於躺在那邊的是被我單吃的BOSS



這隻是異色奔龍
主要是我代步的夥伴
他跑的真的超快的～

----------


## 玄音曈狼

嗷嗚，所以其實這就是我來宣傳的目的(？

真的好可愛>A<！！

其實現在因為人數較少，所以說其實完完全全沒有搶怪的問題(？
現在有只有幾個大公會來有在運作，老實說算是一個可以好好體驗遊戲的好時期。

這麼好玩的怎麼沒有龍來玩ˊwˋ？

然後他現在有新增中國龍獸耶！！

----------


## 闇月之風

其實可能這種歐美的線上遊戲不是很合台灣玩家的口味吧ˊ<_ˋ
不過也還是有不少人玩(雖然現在人很少
我也是在電腦換W7後才能去玩(被打
我只能說這遊戲真是滿足龍控的各種需求啊XD

順便附上本人與我家龍的照片(?



當初為了抓到古龍科的龍真讓我費盡心思啊 果然天皇不負苦心人
當初第一次抓到的時後簡直有種說不上的喜悅感啊O<_O(揍

最後祝大家小智完成圖鑑順利當個神奇寶貝訓龍大師吧(不對

----------


## 玄音曈狼

噢噢噢噢！！！那隻我每次都遇不到啊！！

現在遊戲新增了很多系統體驗，最近還有默示千浮塔(簡單來講就是輪迴)的關卡，還有更多管道可以拿到好東西喔！

可是老實說像是楓之谷或者是艾爾那種2D的幾頭身大小的遊戲感覺就很....嫩嫩的XDD，我覺得跟心智年齡有很大的關係(點頭(被揍

----------


## 尊o葆葆

看起來很好玩的樣子
不過我打算停課的時候再來玩這款遊戲
我相信一定非常好玩,可能會玩的上癮喔(喂!!)
他這個有官方嗎?
要下載的話是要在他們的官方網站下載才能玩的道嗎?
如果是的話,等我停課再來玩,呵呵~

----------


## wingwolf

大陸IP可以無障礙連台服所以就果斷來嘗試一下WWW
不忍說這安裝包超大的！！！（哎？

真的蠻好玩的啊，各種各樣的龍，而且大部分都可以作為同伴
標示友好中立和敵對怪的方法也蠻特別的很直觀，話說野怪本來數量就蠻多了刷新還好快→_→（？
看到那個華麗麗的群龍圖鑒，收集癖患者立即就陷入坑爬不出來了 _(:з」∠)_（哎？
是說馴服龍的小遊戲好萌WWW（？

超感謝曈狼推坑⊙ω⊙//（？

----------

